# California Civil PE Application Engagement Record and Reference Form Question



## cb56789 (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi all,

I have been working with Company A for 1.5 years now, and I will be asking three different people from company A as my PE application reference. All three references are license Civil PE engineers (direct supervisor, indirect supervisor, and co-worker), and I have been working with them since I joined company A. The question I have is regard to qualifying experience on the reference form. On my application, I have the experience listed in the way shown in Table 1. Does the total number of qualifying experiences have to be equal to the total time worked? If not, should I input the qualifying experience shown in Table 2 or split the qualifying experience equally as shown in Table 3? 

Table 1

Engagement NumberTotal Time Worked (month)Qualifying Experience (month)1 (Direct Supervisor)18181 (Indirect Supervisor)1801 (Co-worker)180

Table 2

Engagement NumberTotal Time Worked (month)Qualifying Experience (month)1 (Direct Supervisor)18181 (Indirect Supervisor)18181 (Co-worker)1818


Table 3

Engagement NumberTotal Time Worked (month)Qualifying Experience (month)1 (Direct Supervisor)1861 (Indirect Supervisor)1861 (Co-worker)186


----------



## frgr1741 (Dec 15, 2021)

Did you ever decide which way to submit your application. I'm going through this now, my understanding is to do what is shown on table 2.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 15, 2021)

frgr1741 said:


> Did you ever decide which way to submit your application. I'm going through this now, my understanding is to do what is shown on table 2.


Either Table 1 or Table 3 would be the acceptable format as long as each of the references agree. Note: As of this date, this form is no longer available or accepted by the Board and the application needs to be submitted through the new online portal.


----------



## frgr1741 (Dec 16, 2021)

CAPLS said:


> Either Table 1 or Table 3 would be the acceptable format as long as each of the references agree. Note: As of this date, this form is no longer available or accepted by the Board and the application needs to be submitted through the new online portal.


Understood. I am using the online portal at the moment. Based on your answer, my situation is more like Table 3. I've gathered 3 years of work experience under 2 engineers but need 4 references. Will my descriptions of the items below be the same for all 4 references, with two of them splitting, say 18 months of qualifying experience each, and two of them with 0? 

Description of Engineering Tasks & Duties :
Level of Responsibility :
Description of Engineering Decisions Made :
Projects 

Most tasks/duties/projects etc overlap but some of them might be unique to one engineer or the other. I might be overthinking this...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 16, 2021)

You could certainly do it that way. If I understand you correctly, your primary engagement could be signed off by 1 supervising PE for all or a portion of the 18 months. Then a copy of that engagement could be signed off by the other supervising PE for whatever remaining portion is applicable (can't count the 18 months twice). Then you would make two additional copies of the first engagement to be signed off by two PE references that would not be supervisory but familiar with the experience (maybe coworker or reviewed the work) with 0 months claimed. If that matched what you have for experience, that should work. The new online system allows an applicant to copy a previous engagement and modify the reference information to ease the data entry.


----------

